# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Branderige schaamlippen

## Agares

Sinds enkele maanden heb ik last van branderige jeukende schaamlippen. Ik ben al bij de huisarts geweest en het is geen schimmelinfectie. Ze gaf mij wel een cortison crème. Dat helpt ook wel maar zodra ik stop met de crème komen de klachten terug. En ik weet dat langdurig gebruik hiervan de huid alleen maar dunner maakt. 

Als ik stil lig of zit heb ik geen last. Het gevoel ontstaat na wrijving. Dus bij lopen, een loszittende onderbroek, wc papier, sex etc. Soms is er ook een dag zonder irritatie en dan ineens is het er weer. 

Ook is het altijd erg 'nattig' daar beneden. Dus ik wil graag inlegkruisjes gebruiken maar die verergeren de jeuk en het branderige gevoel alleen maar. Verder heb ik geen korrelige of sterk ruikende afscheiding.

Heeft iemand tips voor mij? Zijn dit al beginnende overgangsklachten? Ik ben pas 42 en nog elke maand ongesteld. Ik hoop dat iemand iets weet want ik word er echt gek van. 

Dank je wel alvast.

----------


## Leontien

Heb je nog steeds branderige en jeukende schaamlippen? Of heeft de creme geholpen?

----------


## beertjes

Hoi Agares,

Wat vervelend en dat is ook niet iets waar je met iedereen over praat en raad om vraagt. Dan is een forum een goeie uitkomst.
Ik kan je wel een tip geven.
Cortisone is idd niet zo goed, verdund de huid.
Al eens aan natuurlijk product geprobeerd? En dan bedoel ik echt 100% natuurlijk.
Gebruik zelf Purity Herbs uit IJsland, geen chemie en vol herstellende kruiden. De moeite om je eens in te verdiepen en ben er bijna van overtuigd dat het jou kan helpen.
Je kan engelse website bezoeken op www.purityherbs.is en binnenkort een nl op www.purityherbs.org.
De vikingbalm is ontsmettend en mijn vriendin heeft het ook voor een wondje op haar vagina gebruikt en na een dag was het beter.
Ook hebben ze loversolie. Bekijk het eens, hoop je geholpen te hebben!

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik wel willen zoeken naar een oplossing.

----------

